# Sunday Watch Day



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

And who ever has not tried Polywatch, get yourself some


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good result James :yes:

Still this for at least another week and a half :huh:


----------



## vertex (Jul 22, 2008)

CT Shirts again.....   

Watch is ok as well though... :thumbsup:

Regards

JC


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Me first piccy with my new tripod.

Now it's NOT the camera shaking it's ME.......... :blink:

Have a great Sunday guys.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Got This Oris out today.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Got This Oris out today.


Ooh i like that :wub: :wub:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Been wearing this for about the last 7 weeks

*Omega Seamaster Chronograph c1972 Calibre 1040*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Starting the day with these two...

*Services, 17 Jewels `Swiss Made` circa 1960s?*












Services (made for Services by Remex Electronics Ltd., Hng Kong) circa early 1980s?










Later I`m off down the M1 (I_ really_ don`t like motorways, especially in the rain  ) to visit my dear old Mother, sister & niece then go out for lunch so I`ll swap over to this before going...



Breitling Shark Cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Vostok Volna for me today:










Have a nice sunday

S!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm just back from the carboot sale with bags of tat.... including this one..










Running strongly and ticking like Big Ben!

(Now, what else have we bought....)


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

cooking lunch for my brother and his girlfriend later, so wearing something to time the Yorkshire Pudding with h34r:

Speedmaster MkIII "Deep Blue", cal 1040


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

The russian one for me today


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

New to me, but not to the world.










PRS14


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

*Certina Bristol 235*


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Got this from Guy (pinkwindmill) on a Di-modell rallye

Thanks Guy


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

F300...


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

James said:


> And who ever has not tried Polywatch, get yourself some


Great result but Polywatch is only good for acrylic!

I'm talking the Tuna for a swim:


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Custom built "Flieger" at the mo going to a "black tie" do later in the day so its my only "dress" watch later the SD.

Toshi great Omega you could cook a Yorkshire in that case.

Martin


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Not the oldest watch but the first mechanical I bought and the first watch I bought off :rltb: some 5 years ago now when the madness started :blink:

Now a days on a PVD NATO










Mike


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Lovely watch Mike.

I do get the hots for military looking stuff.

What's the finish on the case and bracelet, it looks like it's parkerised if that term is used in watchmaking.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Going with the one at the back


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Chippychap said:


> Lovely watch Mike.
> 
> I do get the hots for military looking stuff.
> 
> What's the finish on the case and bracelet, it looks like it's parkerised if that term is used in watchmaking.


It's what they call PVD Physical Vapour Deposition

Yesterdays watch had it as well. PVD weekend 










Mike


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Giving The Fortis a day off,

So giving this a day out..










Regards,

Graham.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's a bit wet today so I'll be wearing this - not that it will be getting wet!


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Bernex circa 1940s, gold case, hand wound.










Got this as a recent present. Came up ok after a good clean and some polywatch.

Would never have chosen it for myself: don't really like tank or cushion cases, prefer SS to gold, I'd look for auto not hand wound, would rather have some lume, and its too small :blink:

Hey, but you know what...I like it.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

As it's all wet today, I'm going with my favorite Omega diver.

*Omega Seamaster 120 "Anniversary" Cal 1250 c.1974*










Have a great day!

Regards

Mike


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm wearing the Premier today










and this one tonight


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> cooking lunch for my brother and his girlfriend later, so wearing something to time the Yorkshire Pudding with h34r:
> 
> Speedmaster MkIII "Deep Blue", cal 1040


Simply stunning Rich, good luck with your Yorkshire Pudding


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Had forgotten about this little beauty


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Flashharry said:


> Had forgotten about this little beauty


Neal, you should be banned from owning too many top drawer watches :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LV for me...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

JonW said:


> LV for me...


Jon it looks so different on a rubber.....cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm NAKED today!  ........wore my Rolex on leather Saturday visiting my daughter at the farm....bloody dogs were licking my hands and arms......roblem is I have always been allergic to dogs...well specifically thier dribble :tongue2: .....think the dobermann might have contaminated my strap....my genuine Omega Croc strap I use on my Rolex :cry2: .....I knew Rolex would get thier own back for me using an Omega strap on thier ticker :lol:

Anyway today I have a rather nasty rash exactly where the strap was... :cry2: So its nothing today.....and no I really hate wearing on the right....my watch, my watch!

So unless you want a piccy of a rather nasty little red sore wrist.....yeah I know....you have all had that problem :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

Had this on all weekend - I've just got back from the previous owners Sons wedding







:music: :cheers: :wine: :alcoholic:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi wearing this one that I received yesterday from Paul

Seiko 6309










Mark


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Poljot chrono today










Andrew


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

James said:


> And who ever has not tried Polywatch, get yourself some


I used it on my youngest sonâ€™s swatch and it took all the scratches out no problem. Great stuff.

This for me today


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just made brunch and I'm about to settle down and watch the GP. It has to be the Speedsonic really I think.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

The sun's come out, so off with the diver :blink:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Stanford said:


> The sun's come out, so off with the diver :blink:


Bob even if it was snowing, I wouldn't let it stop me from wearing that :drool:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

No surprise here, Mk.II, c. 1972. I've got it adjusted to approximately +4.5 seconds a day now.










Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

William_Wilson said:


> No surprise here, Mk.II, c. 1972. I've got it adjusted to approximately +4.5 seconds a day now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey William nice one there, don't see that much. It would look even better on the strap below, would highlight the white text and lettering, let me know can shoot one up to you, local boys lol

I switch to this one after taking a full set of pics just now. Had it on the bracelet yesterday and now still trying to generate that lovin feeling


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Enough of all these posh watches -







:lol:

My old cheap, cheap, cheap Basis today.

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Gave this one a day out today.


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now changed over to this one

NOS F.Bachschmid Steelmaster Anchor-star:










Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Alas said:


> Enough of all these posh watches -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posh watches are their own reward, if you can buy just one! We've all seen those threads about granddad/dad buying a Submariner/Speedmaster and it needs a crystal or bracelet or service because they have worn it every day since they bought it thirtysomething years ago. :lol: The rest of us are in purgatory waiting for the next one to come along. 

Later,

William


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JoT said:


> Good result James :yes:
> 
> Still this for at least another week and a half :huh:


Beautiful!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Been wearing this today:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mart broad said:


> Toshi great Omega you could cook a Yorkshire in that case.


Thanks Mart, but the case isn't tall enough for my Yorkshires :lol:

Love the flieger too - I was very tempted when it came up, but I'd spent my money on something else 



Flashharry said:


> Simply stunning Rich, good luck with your Yorkshire Pudding


Thanks Neal, but I don't need luck with my recipe :tongue2:

I'm now home after basking in the glory of perfect Yorkshire pudding, and have changed over to this little Russian number for the evening


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> I'm now home after basking in the glory of perfect Yorkshire pudding, and have changed over to this little Russian number for the evening


Rich am I seeing things  that bezel looks slightly off centre h34r:

As for my chosen piece, decided to give the MK II some more wrist time


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm now home after basking in the glory of perfect Yorkshire pudding, and have changed over to this little Russian number for the evening
> ...


Bloody Russian engineering! This is why I don't wear it much. Now you've said that I've gotta change!! :cry2:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Alas said:


> Enough of all these posh watches -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It may have been cheap but it looks great.

I'm wearing this RLT while I relax for the rest of the day.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

With all these new watches turning up I can see I`m going to have to stay up until midnight again next Saturday  

BTW home from seeing my family & have swapped back to these `oldies` 

*Services, 17 Jewels `Swiss Made` circa 1960s?*










*Services, Made by Remex Electronics Ltd., circa early 1980s?*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Rich can't you turn it slightly to get it back on centre :huh:

Wish I hadn't said anything now h34r:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Unfortunately, it's not just the Russians who do that :cry2:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

At home with the children on yet another rainy day in paradise, and currently wearing this...


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> Just made brunch and I'm about to settle down and watch the GP. It has to be the Speedsonic really I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really lovely watch Gary


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Doxa today


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> At home with the children on yet another rainy day in paradise, and currently wearing this...


Dare I say it? "Groovy baby!". :lol: That's great!

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did my last swap of the day over to this a couple of hours ago...

* Omega Megaquartz 32Khz circa mid 70s*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just been for a few bevies with a mate and brother and wore this.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Just been for a few bevies with a mate and brother and wore this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! What a stunningly "balanced" watch.....love it!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Boxbrownie said:


> Wow! What a stunningly "balanced" watch.....love it!


Thanks David, it's a 6138-3002 if you want to keep an eye out for one. The best 6138 design Seiko did imho and at 42mm + crown it has quite some wrist presence too.

Cheers,

Gary


----------

